# First Diamond Wrap. Mudhole Black Grip Stuff



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got done with my first diamond wrap and wanted opinions of it. Its not perfect but I like the way it turned out. Its on a 10ft pac bay/sabre blank I plan on using for drum and cobes. 

Also used the black textured surf grip tape mudehole sellls for the grip. I didnt like it when I got it in but decided to use it anyway. I really like the way it turned out. I think it looks good and I actually like the feel of it after putting it on. It grips well when dry. We'll have to see what happens when it gets wet. 

<a href="http://s1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/?action=view&current=IMG_0941.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/IMG_0941.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/?action=view&current=IMG_0942.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/IMG_0942.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/?action=view&current=IMG_0950.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/IMG_0950.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/?action=view&current=IMG_0953.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l545/Twilightarmy/IMG_0953.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thats electric!!! great looking wrap,idon't know much about the grip tape ,is it easy to get back off? if so just rewrap with the cork if the tape fails


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

seems like it would be just as easy to remove as cork tape. its more of a PITA to put on than cork tape. I actually cut it with a dremel.

electric would be a good way to describe it. lol. I do like contrasting colors...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Super looking fish. Always wanted to watch how that was done since I can't even get drunk and imagine it.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

That wrap looks awesome! I would be extremely proud of myself for doing that as a first wrap. My first diamond didn't come out anywhere near as nice as that. Congratulations man.


----------



## mikeb1234 (Mar 4, 2011)

Them colors rock!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great color scheme.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

very nice looking rod


----------

